# vitamin suppliment



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

what is a good vitamin supliment or anything i could put in or soak with my fresh shrimp i buy for my piranhas for more color and growth


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

you can buy brine shrimp that has already been enhanced with extra vitamins at you local LFS.
as for doing it your self you could take the shrimp and add some mutli vitamins that you use and some veggies and blend it together with a food proccessor and then freeze and then cut and server


----------

